# We Did It! Introducing MACH Barley!!!



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

What a sight of beauty that was!!!! It actually brought tears to my eyes!!!

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wooooo HOOOOOOOOOO!!

Way to GO Team Barley!!!!!

Please consider you pole signed by me (Sharon, Casey, Faelan and Towhee)


----------



## Bryana (Nov 19, 2008)

Beautifully done! Huge congrats!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you! Well done!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that is a massive achievement, HUGE congratulations! You must be so proud of him...AND of yourself! 
YAHOOOOOO!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
arty::headbang2:artydude:appl::nchuck:

I am such a sap, I was crying while I was watching the video. I am so happy for you!!!!

Barley you are one handsome boy! Congratulations!

Your Michigan fan
Ann


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

PS 

I need your snail mail so I can "sign your bar".


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

OK, I am glad that I'm not the only one that cried. Watching Barley finish his MACH was wonderful- what an accomplishment for you both! A huge congratulations!! 

Excuse my agility ignorance- what will you do with your bar?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

VERYYY EXCITING!!!! What an AMAZING accomplishment. I have seen the video through my subscriptions on youtube, but I had to watch again


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful dog, beautiful runs.

Congratulations!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Smooth as silk runs--fantastic accomplishments. I also have signed your MACH pole via long distance with my post and I'm proud to do so!!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Jazz & Jules said:


> What a sight of beauty that was!!!! It actually brought tears to my eyes!!!


Me too! I'm not even sure what all these titles are but seeing Barley so happy and enjoying what he was doing made me misty. Congrats to you both!!!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

HUGE Congrats to Team Barley!!

Your bar is signed


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm curious. Is taking one of the bars a tradition of some sort?

I really, really wish I had time to do this sort of thing.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thatta way to go MACH Barley! Way to make your mom and all your GRF fans proud!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats!!!!Good job both of you!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

What a great Job!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

The bar, let me see if I can explain it. I don't have one so I may be a little off base.

Usually when someone earns their MACH or PAX, they receive a "bar" from the hosting club. The ones around here are decorated with tassels etc. If the bar is not IMMEDIATELY available you grab a jump pole and do your victory run. It kind of looks like to me, the bar was on the last jump for Jessica, I could be wrong, in anticipation of her goal. Then you get people to sign your bar. Around here there are MACH cakes at the trial after from the handler who earned the MACH. 

What people do with I have no idea.. yet. I have seen them displayed on the wall at one persons office. 

If I am off base someone please correct me. 

Ann


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> The bar, let me see if I can explain it. I don't have one so I may be a little off base.
> 
> Usually when someone earns their MACH or PAX, they receive a "bar" from the hosting club. The ones around here are decorated with tassels etc. If the bar is not IMMEDIATELY available you grab a jump pole and do your victory run. It kind of looks like to me, the bar was on the last jump for Jessica, I could be wrong, in anticipation of her goal. Then you get people to sign your bar. Around here there are MACH cakes at the trial after from the handler who earned the MACH.
> 
> ...


It is the same around here  

When a team is nearing their MACH or PAX, everyone knows. Directly following the run that earns that title, generally speaking all action stops so everyone can join in the celebration and watch the victory lap being run -- this ia a hard won title requiring dedication, perservearance and outstanding teamwork. The bar symbolizes this success  and is signed by folks making the bar even more special.


Again, major Congrats Team Barley !!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow! Congrats to both you and Barley!! I loved watching his video, it's so obvious that he just LOVES what he does! Yay!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Fantastic. Congrats!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

That is SUPER exciting! Way to go and congrats!

Jeff


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! What a wonderful team...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Huge Congrats. Watching the video gave me goosebumps!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh,whoa,huge congrats!.
Love the video!.
How is yr girl doing?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks all! Yes those descriptions are pretty fitting for what we do around here. I have not seen a cake, but it sounds fun! Some people bring cookies or treats to pass around to all the dogs. The bar is depending on the equipment manager. Mark Upshaw was the course builder at this trial and has beautiful MACH bars that are painted gold and will be on the last jump. He also makes really pretty tassels that I put on after. Then everyone signs your bar, I am going to take some pictures over the weekend to share.

Hank, I love your virtual bar!!!! If anyone else wants to do that I will print all the pictures and save with my bar.

I am so proud of both of us, it sure has been a fun journey!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Mira is doing well, healing every day. I forgot to mention, she got her 2nd double-q the day Barley got his MACH  she is a good girl


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

words can't describe how beautiful that was - you two are fantastic


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Now that was fun to watch!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Whoo Hoo!! Congratulations!!! What an achievement!!!


----------



## Keri Kuch (Feb 21, 2010)

What a great team the two of you make. Watching the video made me smile and eyes tear at the same time! Congratulations!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

YAY!!! Videos are blocked at school, but I'll watch it when I get home. Wow, you sure did have an up and down weekend between your two. I wish they did something similar to a bar for obediece. I've seen a cone done for RAE. If I ever get an OTCH I think I'll at least get the judge to sign a glove.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> It is the same around here
> 
> When a team is nearing their MACH or PAX, everyone knows. Directly following the run that earns that title, generally speaking all action stops so everyone can join in the celebration and watch the victory lap being run -- this ia a hard won title requiring dedication, perservearance and outstanding teamwork. The bar symbolizes this success  and is signed by folks making the bar even more special.
> 
> ...





sammydog said:


> Thanks all! Yes those descriptions are pretty fitting for what we do around here. I have not seen a cake, but it sounds fun! Some people bring cookies or treats to pass around to all the dogs. The bar is depending on the equipment manager. Mark Upshaw was the course builder at this trial and has beautiful MACH bars that are painted gold and will be on the last jump. He also makes really pretty tassels that I put on after. Then everyone signs your bar, I am going to take some pictures over the weekend to share.
> 
> Hank, I love your virtual bar!!!! If anyone else wants to do that I will print all the pictures and save with my bar.
> 
> I am so proud of both of us, it sure has been a fun journey!



Thanks for the explanations- how cool!!

Congratulations again!!! :wavey:


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations Jessica and Barley! What a huge accomplishment.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> YAY!!! Videos are blocked at school, but I'll watch it when I get home. Wow, you sure did have an up and down weekend between your two. I wish they did something similar to a bar for obediece. I've seen a cone done for RAE. If I ever get an OTCH I think I'll at least get the judge to sign a glove.


Up and Down weekend for sure! I love having the MACH bar... A signed glove would be pretty cool! They should do something!


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome video! Congrats!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

CONGRATS on your MACH!!!!!!  And I'm so glad Mira is getting better!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow that was beautiful.
You two made it look so effortless! That's always the sign of experts!
Congratulations!
Karen


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Had to log in for this one.

Way to go Mira and MACH Barley !!!! What a wonderful accomplishment..

Take us thru that last go round


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I should clarify this ...what were you thinking the last round lol,


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

WHOOHOO!!!!

Go MACH Barley and go YOU!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Seriously awesome! Congrats!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow!!!! That is fabulous.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks EVERYONE!!!!

I kept telling myself "there is always another trial, no reason to be nervous"  then one step atta time! Please don't go in the wrong end of the tunnel and PLEASE don't drop the last bar on that triple!

It was a lot of fun! I love watching the video!



hawtee said:


> I should clarify this ...what were you thinking the last round lol,


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Congratulations to you both!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Wonderful, fun video! Congrats to the both of you. Well done!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats!! How exciting!! I loved watching your video!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to both you and Barley. What an outstanding accomplishment for you both. It takes alot of determination and committment to do what you guys did. I wish I knew how to do what Hank did. Please consider your bar signed from me and Titan!
Way to go team!
Michelle


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

It looked like you both had a blast doing this! I will say it made me cry! Congradulations! How do you remember the entire course? I just got to say your a great team and you so do ROCK! Way to GO!

Des


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Very cool!


----------

